# Kingston ValueRAM and HyperX Blu difference in compatiblity?



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

On Kingston's website it shows their ValueRAM DDR2 PC2-6400 4GB in 2GB sticks as compatible with my ASUS M2N4-SLI motherboard. I bought the HyperX Blu DDR2 PC2-6400 4GB in 2GB sticks which was not on the list of RAM that's compatible with my mobo on their website. But the RAM has the same specifications as the ValueRAM. However, when I called Kingston the other day they said the HyperX Blu should be compatible with my mobo, so he was either BSing me or just wrong?

ValueRAM DDR2 PC2-6400 4GB = KVR800D2NK6K2/4GB
HyperX Blu DDR2 PC2-6400 4GB = KHX6400D2B1K2/4G


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you purchased the stick? Or are you just wondering about compatibility?


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

I purchased the HyperX Blu and tried the sticks, which don't seem to be compatible. I took them back and got the ValueRAM. The store I got them from said HyperX Blu is different in that it can have a higher speed of 1066 MHz when my mobo only takes 800 MHz.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

your mobo is only capable of 800, Have you tried running it with only 1 stick installed? and reset cmos


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

The new RAM I got is Corsair DDR2 800 MHz PC2-6400.

I tried putting both sticks in at first and got the 1 long 2 short BIOS beep. So I put 1 stick in and it boots up. Is that required at first? Can I now turn everything off, install the second stick, and it should be ok with it now? The two sticks add up to 4GB and I use Windows XP 32-bit, and I was told it shouldn't be an issue, Windows will just only see 3.5GB.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Shut down and pull out the stick and install the other one and see if it will boot on that, If not that stick may be defective.

If it does boot, install the second stick and reset cmos


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

Ohh the second stick will not boot in the same slot the first stick booted in. =(

Is it common for 1 stick in a kit to be bad? Fry's is going to be seeing me a lot =(


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Not to common but it does happen. Let us know how it goes when you get the new stick


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

So this morning I take out the new RAM and put in my old RAM. I start with 1 stick, which boots. I put in the second stick together with the first one. I get the BIOS beep. I take both out and put in the second stick to see if it boots by itself. It does! So then I put in the first stick and then they boot together. Weird. Do I have to insert each stick by itself first before I put them in together?

Now I'm taking back the new RAM and getting a different kit of the same kind of RAM. Hopefully both sticks will work this time!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Which 2 dimm slots are you using?


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

Using the two slots closest to the CPU. When I only put 1 in I use the slot closest to CPU. Right now I have my two old sticks in and they use the two slots closest to CPU.

Also I tested again the RAM stick that wasn't working by itself in the same slot the other stick would work in. Still wouldn't boot with that one stick.

The whole reason I been wanting to upgrade my RAM (besides that more ram is better!) is a few days ago my tower fell over, which made my comp crash and I got the 1 long 2 short beeps. I thought it was a video error at first, but when I took out 1 stick of RAM the computer booted up. I turned off the comp, put the other stick back in and it booted up. My roomate told me it could be an intermittent error and one of the sticks might be failing? So now I just want new RAM.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

might be, Let us know what happens when you get the new ram


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

Just got new RAM of the same kind. Corsair DDR2 4GB.

Both sticks work when inserted by themselves. When I try to use them together I get the 1 long 2 short BIOS beeps. Is this where I have to clear the CMOS?

Why would I have to clear CMOS? Is it because I had 2 GB total with my old RAM and now I'm trying to use 4 GB total?

Should I try them in different slots?


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

When clearing CMOS, do I really need to remove the onboard battery like the manual says?

I read the instructions here and they just mention moving the jumper, should just moving the jumper work without removing the battery?


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry for all the posts I couldn't edit other ones.

I looked at mobo manual for slot arrangement.

The two white slots closest to CPU are A1 and B2
The two black slots after the white ones are A2 and B2









Channel A is slots A1 and A2
Channel B is slots B1 and B2

For memory configurations it has me confused:









So I don't put the sticks right next to eachother? I was able to do it with my old memory. Weird.


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

I put them in the corresponding slots for Channel A and I can use both sticks now. Wow, I'm so sorry for making it seem like a big deal! This is the first time I ever changed RAM, so it seemed scary to me anyway. Didn't have to clear cmos or anything! Since I run 32-bit winxp it only shows 3.25 GB. I been wanting to try 64 bit Windows 7 but I wanted to get compatible RAM first. woot


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

So you have the ram in A1 and B1 correct?


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

No I have em in A1 and A2

The two white slots are A1 and B1, where I've been putting the RAM and it didn't work. So I moved a stick out of B1 and into A2. A2 is the first dark slot.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Ideally you would want them in A1 and B1 for dual channel


----------



## metarra (Sep 9, 2010)

They wouldn't boot in A1 and B1. For Dual channel the manual shows A1 and A2 being populated. Unless I'm reading it wrong or confused.

But in CPU-Z it shows Channels # as Single. =/ So I can't get them to boot as dual channel?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Your diagram shows that it wants them in A1 and B1 or A2 and B2 for dual channel. They read across, each row is a configuration, for a total of 4 single channel configurations, 2 dual channel (1) configs, and 1 dual channel (2) config.


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a M2N-E I put 2 X 1 GB dual channel in 1A & B1 first then added 2 more in A2 & B2. You picture is different than my book B is the closest to CPU. If I remember right when you put 2 sticks in put them in the same color slots. Hope this helps. Think for dual channel you need 2 at a time. You can got to newegg and use their memory finder.
GB Johnny


----------

